# P-38F-5-LO Lightning Serial Number 42-12652 Nose 33



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2010)

My company is having a glider repaired at Westpac - they are connected to the new air museum at Colorado Springs. There has been posts here about this museum by one of its volunteers. Got to go by yesterday and saw this priceless gem. Also a Corsair and an F7F is being restored as well. I'll be going back there so I'll post more photos.

Here's a piece on P-38 #33. Ken Sparks, Dick Bong and probably Tom Lynch flew this plane.

Pacific Wrecks - P-38F-5 Lightning Serial Number 42-12652 Nose 33


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd give my eye-teeth to work somewhere like that... 8)


----------



## DBII (Feb 26, 2010)

8)

DBII


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool Joe!

Like colin said, I would love to work on those beauties!

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2010)

Hell, I'd even pay to work on those things. Great post Joe.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2010)

Fantastic project and great pics, thanks Joe.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes indeed, very nice!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## proton45 (Feb 26, 2010)

History in aluminum...beautiful.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2010)

Great shots Joe, all so very clean...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2010)

Great stuff Joe!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2010)

Excellent Joe! thanks...look forward to seeing more!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2010)

You really get an appreciation for the amount of work that goes into things like this when you see the before and after. But being around the people that do it and watching them work through the challenges, etc is really cool. Great stuff, Joe!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 27, 2010)

Very, very cool!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 5, 2010)

That is cool. 8)
I am looking forward to your next set of pictures.


Wheels


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Some more stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2010)

Great shots there Joe, many thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2010)

The next to the last shot is VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2010)

Great stuff, Joe. I look forward to seeing the progress on these. Man, that looks like fun.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 1, 2010)

Cool pictures. Thanks. 

The number of carriers this plane has flown off of surprised me.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...rial-number-42-12652-nose-33-2010-002-16-.jpg

Edit:
Misread that a bit didn't I. 
It's only flew off of some of them.
Others it was just on the flight deck.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

Excellent Joe, thanks mate!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys - I'll get more the next time I'm out there.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2010)

yes that would be very nice.


----------

